# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  «Лаборатория Касперского» рассказала о спамерах Рунета

## SDA

«Лаборатория Касперского» представляет статью руководителя группы спам-аналитиков Дарьи Гудковой «Спамеры Рунета».

Как отмечает автор, за годы существования российского спам-бизнеса сформировался достаточно устойчивый рынок спамерских услуг. В настоящее время спам-рассылками занимаются не бедные студенты-программисты, а хорошо организованные фирмы с отлаженными методами работы, профессиональными маркетологами и дизайнерами.

В настоящее время доля спамовых писем в почтовом трафике Рунета редко опускается ниже 85%, и большая часть этих писем рассылается именно российскими спамерами, в том числе с зомби-компьютеров, находящихся во многих странах. Со временем активность российских спамеров растет, - если два года назад доля русскоязычных писем в спаме Рунета составляла 60%, то сейчас она превышает 70%.

Российские спамеры работают не только на Россию, но и на другие страны. Их ботсети обширны и разбросаны по всему миру. Одно из заметных отличий российских спамеров от зарубежных состоит в том, что они безбоязненно оставляют свои контакты, - адреса и телефоны.

Результаты опроса представителей спамерских компаний свидетельствуют о том, что многие крупные фирмы, занимающиеся рассылкой спама, существуют около 5 лет. Кроме рассылок они предлагают и другие услуги - так называемые абузоустойчивые (bulletproof) хостинги, рассылку спама по ICQ. Примерно треть спамеров рассылает спам с помощью ботнетов. Максимальная заявленная спамерами скорость рассылки достигает 6 тысяч писем в секунду.

Косвенно возможности российских спамеров можно оценить, отслеживая развитие тематического состава спама. Так, стоило российскому спам-бизнесу заинтересоваться «репликами» элитных товаров, как русскоязычный спам соответствующей тематики вошел в пятерку лидирующих тематик спама.

К осени 2008 года спам-рынок в России в целом сформировался. Однако мировой финансовый кризис оказал влияние на российский спам-бизнес. Прежде всего спамерам пришлось интенсифицировать рекламу своих услуг. Количество спамерской саморекламы в 2009 г. стало расти и к маю составило почти 20% от всего спама. Таким образом, фактически доля заказного спама в спам-трафике уменьшилась (для сравнения: в 2007 году доля саморекламы спамеров составила всего 7,2% от общего количества спама в Рунете). Часть рекламных сообщений стала более агрессивной, что говорит об обострении конкуренции между спамерскими компаниями.

Высокий процент саморекламы и ее более агрессивный характер, очевидно, можно объяснить борьбой спамеров за клиентов. В условиях кризиса некоторые компании-заказчики спама обанкротились, либо сократили издержки на рекламу. С другой стороны, компании, которые ранее справедливо полагали, что давать рекламу с помощью спам-рассылок не престижно, в период трудностей начали пользоваться этим относительно дешевым, но незаконным и плохо влияющим на репутацию методом распространения рекламы.

С полной версией статьи можно ознакомиться на сайте http://www.spamtest.ru/document?pubi...0511&context=1

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

